

Show HN: Paymo 3 – Project management, time tracking and invoicing - janlukacs
http://www.paymoapp.com

======
jtth
Oh how nice. It shows your password if it's more than 30 characters long and
rejects it.

What is this, 1999?

~~~
general_failure
Is your password a short poem? :)

------
edwinnathaniel
Hey, the app looks great and polished. I wonder how do you create such
pleasing user-interface? Do you use any widget/layout libraries?

~~~
janlukacs
Thanks! We've used Sencha, however we've heavily customized the look and feel
to match our designs.

~~~
edwinnathaniel
How do you feel about using Sencha? I used ExtJS a few years ago (and also
Ext-GWT). At that time, out-of-box ExtJS was great but customization was
painful :( and ExtJS feels a bit heavy. Is that still the case?

~~~
janlukacs
It's much better now.

------
et1337
I've been using the beta. Pretty great so far.

------
zura
Nice project!

How is it going? Any jumps in user signups count after posting on HN?

~~~
janlukacs
thanks Zura! we're seeing some signups for the HN post, the realtime analytics
screen shows arround 50-70 users coming from HN.

------
bloomstein
how is it different from harvest or toggl?

~~~
janlukacs
there are a couple of differences. Paymo offers project management tools along
time tracking + invoicing. For time tracking we also have a desktop app that
does automatic time tracking - more details here:
[http://www.paymoapp.com/time-tracking/](http://www.paymoapp.com/time-
tracking/)

~~~
ryannevius
FWIW, toggl also has a desktop app:
[https://www.toggl.com/tour/desktop](https://www.toggl.com/tour/desktop)

~~~
janlukacs
Yes, i was reffering to our automatic time tracking aimed at heavy
multitaskers vs the simple stopwatch (which we also have and is very useful in
most situations).

